# Deadline Trades....approve, disaprove, or unnecessary?



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Here we go again, deadline trades we will have to live with next season. 
*Approve, disaprove, or unnecessary....*b/c deadline trades always affect and conflict with a teams offseason transactions, for the better or the worst depending on the trade. 

Lastseason deadline we traded Malik Rose, Tim Thomas, Jerome James, and Roberson. 
In return we received Wilcox & Hughes. 
*Approve, disaprove, or unnecessary?* 

This deadline we traded Darko, Landry, Hill, Hughes, Nate, Jefferies, and our next two seasons first round draft picks (one pick is a swap to a .500 record team in the 2010-11 draft to our 4-man roster team). 
In return we receive T-Mac, Sergio, House, Giddens, Walker, Cardinal, and a future 2nd round pick from a .600 record team. 
*Approve, disaprove, or unnecessary?* 

Do not forget the Knicks 2010-Plan, inwhich its main objective within the next two full seasons were to concentrate on trading 4 players contracts (Curry, Zach, Crawford, and Jefferies) for players contracts that were a year less. 
Did we meet up with that objective? or did we just do what the majority of Knick-Fans wanted done when President Layden was FIRED, reduce the Knicks salary-cap???


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I disapprove with a question mark. If McGrady plays out of his mind like a superstar this season and manages to get us into the playoffs all is forgiven but I think not being able to extract a 1st round pick from Boston and not being able to not "swap" picks in 2011 was bad. If the Rockets end up with two lotto picks and we don't get Lebron OR a Bosh/Wade package it's also a loss. In order for this trade deadline to become a best-case scenario for us a lot needs to break right and I don't see it.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill Walker could turn out to be a steal from the Celtics...was hyped big time in HS on potential and put up big numbers at Kansas State. Injuries set him back some but as a second rounder for that cheap (he was 50th pick I believe). I'm not saying he's a superstar but he could be a nice role player now and in the future. Plus Giddens is also another young player that never got any burn in Boston.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> This deadline we traded Darko, Landry, Hill, Hughes, Nate, Jefferies, and our next two seasons first round draft picks (one pick is a swap to a .500 record team in the 2010-11 draft to our 4-man roster team).
> In return we receive T-Mac, Sergio, House, Giddens, Walker, Cardinal, and a future 2nd round pick from a .600 record team.
> *Approve, disaprove, or unnecessary?*


I don't think there's any other answer than major disapproval.

Even if T-Mac plays brilliantly and pushes you into play-off contention, you have traded away 2 first-round picks. Now, imagine that LeBron, Wade, JJ, Bosh and Amare decide to sign elsewhere, and you get Boozer and just a bunch of ****. You could've done with those picks, just in-case.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

FX™;6213128 said:


> I don't think there's any other answer than major disapproval.
> 
> Even if T-Mac plays brilliantly and pushes you into play-off contention, you have traded away 2 first-round picks. Now, imagine that LeBron, Wade, JJ, Bosh and Amare decide to sign elsewhere, and you get Boozer and just a bunch of ****. You could've done with those picks, just in-case.


I'd rather have the Alaskan than Amare anyway. Boozer at least plays defense. Still, I'd rather not have either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/03/sports/basketball/03knicks.html?src=tptw


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks deadline trades may have stopped the Knicks from rebuilding a strong frontline in the 2010 offseason.* 

With all the Knicks mismanagement and silly headcoach decisions before the 2010 trading deadline, the Knicks organization were still able and in a position to rebuild a decent future "Frontcourt Lineup" within the 2010 offseason. 

Headcoach Dantoni's 4 year contract only have the first two years guranteed. Fire him at the end of this season for the poor "coach and player relationship". 
And hire two NBA experience bigmen coaches to develope an offense/defense frontcourt-line to be reckon with through the first "rebuilding" 2010-11 season. 
With the hiring of an experience bigman-headcoach we had the chance to .......

*Go head-first after Free-Agents:* Bosh, or Amare, or Boozer on July 1st. 
Resign Lee, combo-guard Nate, and either Harrington or Hughes. 
Next season (2010-11) we couldve had some bigmen coaches to put C-Eddy Curry on the court to showcase his expiring contract with some low post moves, plus it wouldve been some great training for our 2009 F/C-Rookie Jordan Hill under the tutledge of our tandem FA's of "Bosh, or Amare, or Boozer & David Lee" as our starters. 
We would also have 6.8 Wilson Chandler & 6.10 Gallo as our SF.

Our 2010-11 season would probably have some cheap crappy guard play but our frontcourt-lineup would make up for it. 
Plus having expiring-contract Curry & Jefferies next season to trade wouldve gave us the option of trading for a Guard that fits into our team chemistry. 
Rather than the next team junk-guards (Duhon, Mobley, Hughes, T-Mac, Sergio, House, Walker, and Giddens). 
Plus after the 2010-11 season of preparing the chemistry in our "frontcourt-lineup" we would have clarity on what players and positions to pursue during the 2011 draft and offseason.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> This deadline we traded Darko, Landry, Hill, Hughes, Nate, Jefferies, and our next two seasons first round draft picks (one pick is a swap to a .500 record team in the 2010-11 draft to our 4-man roster team).
> In return we receive T-Mac, Sergio, House, Giddens, Walker, Cardinal, and a future 2nd round pick from a .600 record team.
> *Approve, disaprove, or unnecessary?*


I believe that this McGrady trade would've been good (even with the picks) if Eddy was included (with Brian Cook coming to Knicks to fill salaries) instead of Jeffries.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> I believe that this McGrady trade would've been good (even with the picks) if Eddy was included (with Brian Cook coming to Knicks to fill salaries) instead of Jeffries.


Agreed. The Rockets probably would have declined though. That deal could have opened up an additional $5-$6 million in cap space.


----------

